# X factor



## Steff (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone gonna be tuning in tonight then


----------



## Hazel (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry hun - I won't be - can't stand the programme, sorry


----------



## HelenP (Aug 18, 2012)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2012)

Well good on you helen knew you would not let me down hehe

a mixed bag tonight huh loved the asda guy and the grandad girl that pink woman was absolutly maddddddddddd hehe


----------



## MeganN (Aug 19, 2012)

The boy with the guitar had really scarey eyes!!!!


----------



## HelenP (Aug 19, 2012)

I loved Asda Boy and geeky guitar guy.

As usual, hated the way they patronised the old geezer!

Also - why the HELL did they spend so long on the first guy (the one from Nando's, who sang Wonderful World so badly)??  What a waste of time!

xx


----------



## FM001 (Aug 20, 2012)

The boy from Asda was really good and has to be a favourite already to win X.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 20, 2012)

Cant believe no-one has mentioned Louis hair!!
Is it a wig?


----------



## HelenP (Aug 20, 2012)

It's hilarious!

xx


----------



## caffeine_demon (Aug 20, 2012)

I think the pink look a like had some anger issues!!

Mel b was rather mean, particularly to the first bluesy type guy!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I loved Asda Boy and geeky guitar guy.
> 
> As usual, hated the way they patronised the old geezer!
> 
> ...



My personal favourite was Ella, who sang her own song and clearly influenced by Adele. The lad from Asda was good, but too much vocal gymnastics for me - Gary overstated his performance, as you only need to watch The Righteous Brothers Unchained Melody to see something better, in the same style. Very good considering it was his first performance on that scale though. The 'Wonderful World' guy had everything but the ability to sing


----------



## Steff (Aug 21, 2012)

caffeine_demon said:


> I think the pink look a like had some anger issues!!
> 
> Mel b was rather mean, particularly to the first bluesy type guy!



I think it was agreed before she went on that she had to be like that she was far to OTT


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2012)

This first guy is a total idiot and he ain't even sang yet


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

Steff said:


> This first guy is a total idiot and he ain't even sang yet



Bit of a pretty boy


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

He can't sing!!!! Gerrimorf!


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2012)

Northerner said:


> He can't sing!!!! Gerrimorf!



He can't do much lol

Oh god don't bring Rita back she is mad


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

This year's Jedward, I think...


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2012)

He certainly does to need to brush up heheh

Brilliant voice great song too


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

Lass from Sheffield is brilliant!  Needs to be a comedian!


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2012)

Love this girl so so good writes her own stuff too

Even mel b was smiling


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

Steff said:


> Love this girl so so good writes her own stuff too
> 
> Even mel b was smiling



One of the best things I've seen on X Factor


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2012)

Sick of they only being one act on then a break one act then a break grrrrr

Fog on the tyne time hehe


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

Some of these are trying for the 'so bad they get to sing in the finals as the worst contestants' spot


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh god this is not making a good impression of Newcastle lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2012)

Lad from Middlesborough did OK at the end though. Not sure how he (or Lucy) will do once they have to sing different styles though.


----------



## HelenP (Aug 26, 2012)

I only saw the beginning and end of the show last night, will have to watch on ITV player.

I liked the chimney sweep and can't make my mind up about Rylan, the essex lad at the beginning.

Whereas I like the new format where we're not subjected to bad act after bad act, I wish we didn't have to see everybody's back story/behind the scenes story.  I'd rather just see them sing, then maybe get to know a bit more about them on ITV2 show (not that I watch it, lol) or maybe when we know they've got through to a later round.

xx


----------



## FM001 (Aug 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Lad from Middlesborough did OK at the end though. Not sure how he (or Lucy) will do once they have to sing different styles though.




Saying much the same last night, Lucy reminded me of Victoria Woods but using a guitar instead of the piano.


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I only saw the beginning and end of the show last night, will have to watch on ITV player.
> 
> I liked the chimney sweep and can't make my mind up about Rylan, the essex lad at the beginning.
> 
> ...


Cant make your mind up Helen about Rylan its preety easy he was shocking,he was one of the acts they put through and will be straight out next round


----------



## HelenP (Aug 26, 2012)

Watched the repeat earlier, so caught everyone.  I wasn't keen on the girl that everyone raved about.  Rip-off of Ed Sheeran, who I love.  Sorry Pet, it's been done!!

xx


----------



## caffeine_demon (Aug 28, 2012)

toby said:


> Saying much the same last night, Lucy reminded me of Victoria Woods but using a guitar instead of the piano.



I was thinking the same!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2012)

Well here goes lets see who shines out this week lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2012)

Steff said:


> Well here goes lets see who shines out this week lol



Recording it and watching paralympics instead so I can FF through all the dross!


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2012)

FF through the lot till the end woman hehe 

no seriously the guy who had his little boy with him that did led zeppelin was amazing 

the lady at the start obviously thought she was going in for a diffirent kind of audition lol but she was actually quite entertaining wish i could do what she can with her legs hehe x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2012)

Steff said:


> FF through the lot till the end woman hehe
> 
> no seriously the guy who had his little boy with him that did led zeppelin was amazing
> 
> the lady at the start obviously thought she was going in for a diffirent kind of audition lol but she was actually quite entertaining wish i could do what she can with her legs hehe x



Thanks for the heads-up Steff  I will look forward to the legs!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol, really didn't like the first woman very much at all.  It was rock week for me, lol, loved the Led Zeppelin guy and the Janis Joplin lady.  Couple of fairly good's in between, but pretty average on the whole.

Bring on Boot Camp!

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2012)

Well last night was funny watching geri and gary mind you it did look set up when she said yes to someone he said no and vice versa just seemed silly.

Anyway the 2 standouts of course Christopher at the end i was crying most of way through but he was just super and all those people who said he should not of come on X factor well hope they feel totally gutted now.

The other person was the young gal in the peachy salmon dress never saw much of her but i liked her.

Dont forget its on tonight as well people.


----------



## HelenP (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought Christopher did extremely well to overcome his nerves, he was SOOO shaky, bless'im, but did find his voice a little 'forced'.  It was okay though, so probably with a bit of voice coaching he could relax into it and sound more 'natural'.

Jason (the Tulisha guy) made me smile a lot, and his voice wasn't bad either; again, I think he would benefit from some vocal training.

My favourite act of the night was the 3 guys - I didn't catch their group name - who sang a bit of "Rehab", did a bit of beatboxing, bit of harmonising etc..  I loved their 'sound'.

Didn't think much of the editing that made Geri look like a nutter, i'm sure she's perfectly 'normal', (whatever that is!!).

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I thought Christopher did extremely well to overcome his nerves, he was SOOO shaky, bless'im, but did find his voice a little 'forced'.  It was okay though, so probably with a bit of voice coaching he could relax into it and sound more 'natural'.
> 
> Jason (the Tulisha guy) made me smile a lot, and his voice wasn't bad either; again, I think he would benefit from some vocal training.
> 
> ...



Yes how could i forget about Jason he was much better then i thought lol he was sooooooooo head over heels with tulisha hehe


----------



## FM001 (Sep 9, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I thought Christopher did extremely well to overcome his nerves, he was SOOO shaky, bless'im, but did find his voice a little 'forced'.  It was okay though, so probably with a bit of voice coaching he could relax into it and sound more 'natural'.





Did well all things considered, the live shows will be a challenge to him and his nerves might hamper his chances of reaching the end.


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2012)

Great start to show well accept that string bloke

the girls are superb.


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2012)

Groups are well good this year thats for sure

Poor MK1 always happens though every year, but reckon it was right choice he was like a spare part hope they do well they killed that performance x


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2012)

hmm she was on this last year if not that then brits got talent 

very yuk indeed but OH was very entertained


----------



## HelenP (Sep 9, 2012)

Aww, I did feel sorry for the geeky guy in MK 1 (teehee there's a men's clothes shop round here called that), I got quite choked for him, but they were right, he was awful.  Mind, she wasn't much better, but at least she's got potential.  She was beautiful, too.

I thought Eddy was quite fun, voice not up to much though.  I thought he was like a mix of Frankie Cocozza and Harry Styles!

UGH!  That fame hungry Britney impersonator who was on BGT last year rears her talentless head again.  Can't believe they've given her more airtime.  She obviously has NO shame.

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Aww, I did feel sorry for the geeky guy in MK 1 (teehee there's a men's clothes shop round here called that), I got quite choked for him, but they were right, he was awful.  Mind, she wasn't much better, but at least she's got potential.  She was beautiful, too.
> 
> I thought Eddy was quite fun, voice not up to much though.  I thought he was like a mix of Frankie Cocozza and Harry Styles!
> 
> ...


Ahh knew she had been on somewhere, she just wants to shock she has no talent whatsoever well she may have but not for prime time TV vile woman.


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2012)

Well wonder what delights will be thrust upon us this week


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2012)

Steff said:


> Well wonder what delights will be thrust upon us this week



I missed it last week and forgot to catch the repeat - any good?


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I missed it last week and forgot to catch the repeat - any good?



guy at end christopher was the stand out thats about it really


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2012)

Well strange things happen at sea etc

the first guy nick buss my OH used to play darts with him hehe, he was funny but knew he would not get far

then low and behold Gazzas daughter turns up I thought oh here we go another miss bliss from last week but she had a good voice as it turns out just not as good as the others in her category


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2012)

Well tonights the last of the auditions boooo gets all serious next week hehe

Nothing really stodd out for me last night accept the irish girl at the end she blew me away was crying at end hope she gets to final infact


----------



## HelenP (Sep 16, 2012)

Bianca Gascoigne was ooooookay, vocals not awful, but a bit on the weak side, i thought they were probably right not to put her through.

The old geezer at the beginning - why the heck do they waste programme time on people like him?

Don't really recall much from last night (Was it all girls?  That's all I remember!) except the Florence wannabe at the end, she was okay.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh dear, just watching Xtra Factor.  Hayley Evetts is auditioning.  She's got a fantastic voice, i loved her on Pop Idol 10 years ago, she was fab.

However, having said that, I'm very anti people using these kinda shows for a second bite at the cherry, taking the place of people trying out for the first time.  

I'm very torn!

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Oh dear, just watching Xtra Factor.  Hayley Evetts is auditioning.  She's got a fantastic voice, i loved her on Pop Idol 10 years ago, she was fab.
> 
> However, having said that, I'm very anti people using these kinda shows for a second bite at the cherry, taking the place of people trying out for the first time.
> 
> ...



Dont recall her dont like xtra factor altho I do realise that people will get through i will miss and not see till boot camp etc

ps yes it was all girls last night accept old buss at the start


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2012)

Well arrogance oozes from this 3 clowns thought after all that bigging up they would be useless but i was shocked I thought they were mint.

Dont they judges worry that these people that come right up to them could pull sumit out there pocket and injur them, its so contrite


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2012)

Wooo some fitties on there tonight all to young for me of course but all very good vocals

This poor homeless guy here poor guy on the streets for 6 years.Hope he blows there socks off


----------



## HelenP (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree about Xtra Factor, I'm not a fan, don't usually watch, just wanted something on while i was finishing up the dinner.

I missed the 3 guys at the beginning of XF, but could see them through the hatch and they looked like they really reckoned themselves!!

Homeless man was pretty good, but I DO wish we didn't get to know their back stories first.

Oh God, and now we have li'l miss gobby. 
EDIT to add hahahaha, she's gonna go on The Voice next time!  Really??  Guess she doesn't know you have to be INVITED to take part in The Voice.  No chance luv.

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I agree about Xtra Factor, I'm not a fan, don't usually watch, just wanted something on while i was finishing up the dinner.
> 
> I missed the 3 guys at the beginning of XF, but could see them through the hatch and they looked like they really reckoned themselves!!
> 
> ...



Wow she was scary but also deserved a no lol she was horrid


----------



## HelenP (Sep 16, 2012)

Yayy, Boot Camp next weekend, i love Boot Camp, lol.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmmmmm, seems that Homeless Guy has gone missing

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s103...omeless-singer-robbie-hance-goes-missing.html

but I can't help wondering how much is real and how much is hype??  Great publicity for XF.

Have to say, of all the people who've ever been on XF  I immediately thought on seeing this guy that he was the least likely _ever_ to be kowtowing to the show's producers, or fitting in on weekly themes.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh, and here's another titbit - Rough Copy, the annoying boy band, are out.

http://tellymix.co.uk/reality-tv/th...emoved-from-competition-over-visa-issues.html

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh shock horror someone's kicked out again so boringgggg huh

As for Robbie I saw on this morning it's not a case he has gone missing just no one could get hold of him apparently there's a big story about him next week at the first boot camp


----------



## HelenP (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep, it's all going to the usual formula, lol.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Yep, it's all going to the usual formula, lol.
> 
> xx



Probably why they are losing huge numbers of viewers, both here and in the US. Must admit, I'm really not bothered too much about it this year either.


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2012)

Afriad i agree Alan i never even bothered watching it last night and im a avid fan usually


----------



## FM001 (Sep 23, 2012)

Steff said:


> Afriad i agree Alan i never even bothered watching it last night and im a avid fan usually




You didn't miss much, fast turning away from X as it's all about the judges and their ego's.


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2012)

Just wanted to see who got through so will watch this bit till end and see who judges get..

Rylan got through how on earth did that happen 


but chuffed christopher got through


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2012)

woooo gaz gets over 28s and nicola gets boys tulisa girls and louis groups happy days

ooooh cheryl is back next week with gary


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2012)

A story has came to light of of com investigating an audition it was the lady who sung lady gaga they received 35 complaints about the impact it had on her two teen kids who were watching it


Under some broadcasting code Under 18s Must not be caused unnessesery Distress or anxiety By there involvement in tv programmes


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2012)

OK. I haven't been following this at all this series - how come there seems to be at least two groups who 'went out' that are still in it?


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2012)

first cut were thrown out one of them had visa issues


im not watching tonight btw sick of it


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2012)

Steff said:


> first cut were thrown out one of them had visa issues
> 
> 
> im not watching tonight btw sick of it



Ah, thanks Steff. Looks like it's past its sell by date if neither of us is that bothered any more! I guess it will just be HelenP watching it!


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Ah, thanks Steff. Looks like it's past its sell by date if neither of us is that bothered any more! I guess it will just be HelenP watching it!



LOL I guess altho cant remember her commenting last week


----------



## FM001 (Sep 30, 2012)

Can't remember her name but the 16 year old girl will go on to win X.


----------



## robofski (Sep 30, 2012)

toby said:


> Can't remember her name but the 16 year old girl will go on to win X.



If there's any justice she will


----------



## HelenP (Sep 30, 2012)

Y'all know me too well !!  COURSE I'll be watching it, lol, even if most of the acts are pretty dire, lol.  Didn't bother posting last week after reading that the 'regulars' weren't bothering any more!

I missed the beginning yesterday, and am intrigued as to why Louis had 7 groups.  I know the black group had to be replaced as they were out due to visa issues, but don't know where the extra one came from.

I was really disappointed with the quality of the the judges' houses performances.  They were mostly mediocre at best, cringeworthy at worst.  I felt embarrassed when Ne-yo was watching his category, he must have been thinking "WTF!!  These are the BEST the UK can offer ?? ?? ??".  Shocking.

The only people I liked all evening were MK1, a couple other of the groups who I can't remember, Jade-the-mum, Ella.  

Comedy moment of the night, hard to choose between Rylan's outfit, Sharon's surgically enhanced face and one of the overs thinking one of the judges would actually live in that Stately Home.

But yeah, still watching, lol.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Sep 30, 2012)

Btw, XF USA featured an aMAZing 13 year old girl, and very un diva-ish, too.
But, can't believe they haven't upped the lower age limit after last year's little girl contestant histrionics!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2012)

The thing that puts me off now is the tears and the fact they all go this is my life I don't know what il do if I don't get through etc it makes me sick. I'll avoid it tonight but watch next week


----------



## HelenP (Sep 30, 2012)

Dammit, I thought it started at 8.0pm, have missed the first 15 minutes.  hopefully, true to form, nothing's happened yet!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2012)

Fairly predictable so far, but Louis kicked out one of the groups I thought would go through. Far too many tears though, especially that last lad!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 30, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Fairly predictable so far, but Louis kicked out one of the groups I thought would go through. Far too many tears though, especially that last lad!



Yeah, he kicked out one of the groups i preferred too!  I'm not mad about that pasty bland looking trio with the harmonies, preferred the beatboxing mob/older guys!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Yeah, he kicked out one of the groups i preferred too!  I'm not mad about that pasty bland looking trio with the harmonies, preferred the beatboxing mob/older guys!
> 
> xx



They were the ones I preferred too!


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2012)

All I know is rylan is through my mates irate text told me so is Nicole mad grrr


----------



## HelenP (Sep 30, 2012)

Something is a bit suspicious to me - the voting numbers for the 'wild cards' are 17, 18, 19 and 20.  As there is 12 people through to the live shows already, I would have thought this lot would be 13, 14, 15 and 16........................... *rubs chin suspiciously............... 

I'm off to DS to see what they have to say over there.

xx


----------



## FM001 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rylan was pathetic - what a drama queen and you could tell the tears were not real and was just acting up for the cameras.  Surprised the guitar playing girl went through, still think she's a one trick pony and will struggle singing other peoples songs.


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2012)

toby said:


> Rylan was pathetic - what a drama queen and you could tell the tears were not real and was just acting up for the cameras.  Surprised the guitar playing girl went through, still think she's a one trick pony and will struggle singing other peoples songs.



Wow did she get through surprised to take away her guitar she falls apart


----------



## FM001 (Sep 30, 2012)

Steff said:


> Wow did she get through surprised to take away her guitar she falls apart



She did, unless she sings her own songs in her own style she is stumped trying to sing anything else, time will tell but can't see her getting far when the public decide.  She would be more suited to BGT than X.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2012)

Ugh! Boy bands have had their day...


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Ugh! Boy bands have had their day...



is it bad Alan


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2012)

Steff said:


> is it bad Alan



So bad I've turned over Steff!


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> So bad I've turned over Steff!


LOL i never even turned on


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2012)

Steff said:


> LOL i never even turned on



How times change!


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> How times change!



I know the rocky relationship between me and X factor has finally come to an end it seems,i like forward to BGT


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 7, 2012)

The Live Show tonight was very disappointing.  I don't like any of the acts this year but i think that 16 yo Ella is the best of a bad bunch (I still can't get over she's only 16 though, she looks so much older than that).  I was actually bored tonight watching it and started going on my laptop


----------



## HelenP (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree, the first live show was a big disappointment.

Of the bands, I only liked MK1, and that was mostly because I like THEM, rather than their performance.

Of the boys, Rylan was my favourite (who'da thought?? ?? )

Overs - Kye just about squeezed in as best

Girls - my favourite, and favourite of the whole night, was Jade Ellis. With the exception of the song choice, I loved everything about her - her look, her hair,her outfit and, most importantly, her voice.

In danger? Carolynne, Melanie, Lucy, either boy band.  IMO.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2012)

Think I'll record it and FF through the ads etc. Don't fancy spending over two hours of my life watching it!


----------



## Steff (Oct 13, 2012)

Suffered it at my bil s house grrrr


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2012)

Steff said:


> Suffered it at my bil s house grrrr



Should I even bother watching?


----------



## robofski (Oct 13, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Should I even bother watching?



In a word, no!  Very disappointing!


----------



## Steff (Oct 13, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Should I even bother watching?



No luckily we got out of house before rylan so small mercies etc


----------



## HelenP (Oct 14, 2012)

In my opinion EVERYbody raised their game tonight, and I actually enjoyed almost the whole show, even the ones I'm not keen on.  

Didn't like Christopher Baloney or District 3, they'd be my choice for bottom 2 tomorrow.

xx


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree with everythign Helen has said. Same bottom 2 for me too and really find the oldest woman a bit irritating too (even though she is good - its the same ascending note each time!).

Definitely thought the standard was much higher tonight. Union J greatly improved and seemed better than district 3.

Really enjoyed the show - and Alan I ff through the ads too!


----------



## FM001 (Oct 14, 2012)

Didn't like any of the performances last night and thought they all struggled, in fairness the song choices and arrangements were dreadful and not suitable to the contestants.   Caroline must be mighty peed at seeing Rylan prancing around last night struggling to sing, its a joke that he has got this far and discredits the purpose of the show.

Hopefully next week Dermot will find a suit that fits him, at the start of the show it looked as if he had did his shirt up wrong


----------



## HelenP (Oct 14, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Really enjoyed the show - and Alan I ff through the ads too!



SOOO wish I could ff the ads, but unfortunately we don't have the facilities, and when I'm in other people's home, they DO have the facilities,but I don't know how to do it, lol.  (But at least I can use the ad breaks to check on my charges, make a drink, powder me nose etc!)

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2012)

All I know is rylan got thorough


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> All I know is rylan got thorough



Saw the last few minutes of the sing off. Made me realise why I'm not watching it any more! It's got very tired and samey now, boring. I really dislike the mannerisms and vocal style of District 3 - seems almost like it's modern stage school approach rather than natural talent, just try and look/sing like someone currently successful rather than be original in any way. Melanie is a bit too dated I'm afraid, and most of her fans wouldn't be the type of people watching, hence fewer votes.


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Saw the last few minutes of the sing off. Made me realise why I'm not watching it any more! It's got very tired and samey now, boring. I really dislike the mannerisms and vocal style of District 3 - seems almost like it's modern stage school approach rather than natural talent, just try and look/sing like someone currently successful rather than be original in any way. Melanie is a bit too dated I'm afraid, and most of her fans wouldn't be the type of people watching, hence fewer votes.



bit i saw this afternoon was so staged Louis and Garys little squabbles are so tiresome


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> bit i saw this afternoon was so staged Louis and Garys little squabbles are so tiresome



Yeah, they just say the same old things all the time  I'm glad you feel the same Steff - at 25 years younger than me at least I know it's not because I've turned into an old fuddy-duddy!


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Yeah, they just say the same old things all the time  I'm glad you feel the same Steff - at 25 years younger than me at least I know it's not because I've turned into an old fuddy-duddy!



lol 25 only?


----------



## Casper (Oct 14, 2012)

Who got voted off? Forgot to watch, its so addictive


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2012)

Casper said:


> Who got voted off? Forgot to watch, its so addictive



it was between distric 3 and melanie is it? anyways gary lost another girl the scottish lassy


----------



## HelenP (Oct 14, 2012)

Casper said:


> Who got voted off? Forgot to watch, its so addictive



Melanie The Screamer.  It went to deadlock,and she went on account of getting the lowest number of votes from the general public.

xx


----------



## Casper (Oct 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> it was between distric 3 and melanie is it? anyways gary lost another girl the scottish lassy





HelenP said:


> Melanie The Screamer.  It went to deadlock,and she went on account of getting the lowest number of votes from the general public.
> 
> xx



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> lol 25 only?



Oi!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Oi!!!!!!



hehehehehe


----------



## FM001 (Oct 21, 2012)

Only one good performance last night and that was from Ella, the praise from the judges is maddening when the acts fail to deliver


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2012)

toby said:


> Only one good performance last night and that was from Ella, the praise from the judges is maddening when the acts fail to deliver



I was just flicking through the channels a few minutes ago and caught the end of the repeat, where they were showing clips from each performance - Ella definitely stood out  That Rylan sounded utterly dreadful and it seems the boy bands are trying to be OD clones. Don't feel I'm missing out by not watching, I certainly don't miss the audience hysteria!


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Wat was the theme last night then.


I will time into tonight's show cause I wanna see who the guests re on it


----------



## HelenP (Oct 21, 2012)

Steff said:


> Wat was the theme last night then.
> 
> 
> I will time into tonight's show cause I wanna see who the guests re on it



Last night's theme was "Club Classics", and once again, the judges largely misinterpreted it to suit themselves, mostly taking it to mean upbeat dancey tunes, even if they were bang up to date and hardly classics!!

Guests tonight Steff are JLS, Labrinth and Emile Sande.  Should be good!

Last night's show wasn't as good as last week's, IMO.  only standout person for me was James Arthur who, I cannot stand, lol, but have to admit he gave a cracking performance.

Last week I really enjoyed Rylan's performance, unfortunately this week it was just a bit embarrassing.

Am hoping Christopher is in the bottom two, but unfortunately I've read that he has a massive fanbase (whyyyyyyyyy???????????), so probably won't be the case.  

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Cheers help I lke Emily so shall watch


----------



## FM001 (Oct 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I was just flicking through the channels a few minutes ago and caught the end of the repeat, where they were showing clips from each performance - Ella definitely stood out  That Rylan sounded utterly dreadful and it seems the boy bands are trying to be OD clones. Don't feel I'm missing out by not watching, I certainly don't miss the audience hysteria!




Rylan is a terrible singer and doesn't deserve to be on the show.  Just don't get these boy bands at all, fair do's OD and JLS have done fine but I normally fast forward when they come on, Ella is head & shoulders above the rest and deserves to win X, reminds me of the super talented Adele.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 21, 2012)

LOVED that performance by JLS !!  Look and learn District 3 and Union J !!

xx


----------



## Katieb (Oct 21, 2012)

HelenP said:


> LOVED that performance by JLS !!  Look and learn District 3 and Union J !!
> 
> xx



Ditto!! District 3 and Union J both did ok tho I think.x


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Well 2 ok acts through so far

And then James lol


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Sure rylan let the f word out thre

So did rest of uk


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Tough as I've not watched but I'll say Kai to go.... This is sooo sad that either of these are going and that talentless .#}} goes through


----------



## HelenP (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, as I just said on Facebook, if we have to put up with the awful Christopher Baloney for another week, it's only fair that we have Rylan too, lol.

Sadly I think it'll be bye bye MK1 tonight, but how funny if Gary loses another act for the 3rd week running!  (I do love Gary, but not necessarily on XF!)

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Well, as I just said on Facebook, if we have to put up with the awful Christopher Baloney for another week, it's only fair that we have Rylan too, lol.
> 
> Sadly I think it'll be bye bye MK1 tonight, but how funny if Gary loses another act for the 3rd week running!  (I do love Gary, but not necessarily on XF!)
> 
> xx



He was straight in with his excuses about Kai having a cold

Now u said about Gary losing 2 acts on trot more then likely mk1 will go


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Deadlock again huh Caroline flack says this keeps happening this series when she spoke on this morning


Ahh had to be really to keep Gary in it mk1 will be missed


----------



## HelenP (Oct 21, 2012)

Aww, shame, I was sure Kye would get fewest public votes, he's been so boring last couple of weeks.  I like MK1, but they haven't had a brilliant couple weeks either........

(Fun  to think, though, that somewhere in a parallel universe is a Gary with steam coming out of his ears, having just lost his 3rd act, lol.)

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2012)

So, did anyone watch it tonight? If not, what are you watching instead? I just watched the first song and I'd had enough when the second act was a boyband/OD clone


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2012)

Northerner said:


> So, did anyone watch it tonight? If not, what are you watching instead? I just watched the first song and I'd had enough when the second act was a boyband/OD clone



No watched son play Xbox till 9 lol since then had a team film on 4


----------



## HelenP (Oct 28, 2012)

Just me then!

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 28, 2012)

I watched, Jahmene was my favorite, just raw singing talent, the song choice helped too I suppose........

I predict the 2 groups being bottom 2 tonight, just from their performances, but it might not happen if its all teenage girls voting.........[obviously Rylan needs to go soon].....


----------



## FM001 (Oct 28, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I watched, Jahmene was my favorite, just raw singing talent, the song choice helped too I suppose





He was good even though I've not liked his singing up until last nights performance, just don't know why the judges are praising James and saying he could be a world wide recording star, his voice is tuneless and painful on the ears.


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2012)

Jus turned on looks like jade gone


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> Jus turned on looks like jade gone



Bah! Not one of the boy bands? Poor show!


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Bah! Not one of the boy bands? Poor show!



Was close, it was her or union j


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> Was close, it was her or union j



Bad choice then! 

Union J, I mean really, what are they offering that is new and original? Nothing!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 28, 2012)

What a pile of poop.  Jade was a GAZILLION times better than UnionJ in the singoff - they were offkey several times, I don't think she sang ONE wrong note - and yet the judges chose to send her home.   hrrrrrmph. 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

HelenP said:


> What a pile of poop.  Jade was a GAZILLION times better than UnionJ in the singoff - they were offkey several times, I don't think she sang ONE wrong note - and yet the judges chose to send her home.   hrrrrrmph.
> 
> xx



It's a fix!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 28, 2012)

This years been pretty poor, and the eliminations have been awful!

so of course - Loved it so far!


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 28, 2012)

And what's to bet they'll be saying Jade's was a shock exit so make sure you vote for your favourite next week to keep them in, no one is safe don't you know. I still watch but it's like a lot of other reality programs in that there is a well worn formula and the acts are interchangeable with any given previous year. From the shock exits to the rows between the judges. From the deadlock votes to the token novelty act that the head judge takes a dislike to but gets through week after week at the expense of a 'better' act. I liked Jade, reminded me of Gabrielle. James sounds okay if you don't look at him. No one stands out as a winner to me. XXXX


----------



## Steff (Nov 3, 2012)

Well Lucy has withdrawn from the comp through illness.


----------



## FM001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Steff said:


> Well Lucy has withdrawn from the comp through illness.




Lucy was a one trick pony and as the competition went on she was clearly out of her depth, talented at writing her own material but singing others peoples songs was a hard task for her, whatever the illness I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well I have been watching the US X factor too and the auditions were pretty good. However last night was the first live shows -and it was appalling. The sound was horrendous - dont think I will be tuning in anymore.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Well I have been watching the US X factor too and the auditions were pretty good. However last night was the first live shows -and it was appalling. The sound was horrendous - dont think I will be tuning in anymore.



I think these types of shows have run out of steam now, they are so predictable and formulaic and you just get the same old backstory you've heard a hundred times before


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2012)

Just read this:

X Factor's Lucy Spraggan leaves show due to illness

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/20191814

I don't think she would have got much further, she doesn't really fit the mould. Hopefully though, the exposure will be the start of a good career for her, she's got a lot of talent in her own particular niche


----------



## Steff (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh this show is wicked

Kai and rylan in deadlock Louis said rylan Gary said rylan of course Nicole saved her own act, then stupid Tulisa went wit her heart and saved ryln making it two all, went to deadlock and Kai goes home!,,,,,, madness


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 4, 2012)

Although i am watching X Factor, i am actually enjoying Strictly come dancing more and it's the 1st year i've watched it and i can't believe what i've been missing all these years as it's absolutely briliant, the dancing is awesome to watch, could kick myself for not watching it in previous years.

I just had a feeling Rylan would get through, and i agree i think X Factor is running its course, it's now becoming same old same old but the viewing figures are still good so while that is happening, it will carry on.

I can't believe District 3 got through tonight over Kye, they can't sing!


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2012)

Well Rylan is through so another talented star is guna be kicked out


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2012)

Steff said:


> Well Rylan is through so another talented star is guna be kicked out



Ah! Maybe not, it's the two boybands!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2012)

Flat as pancakes!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2012)

Ha! Louis will have to choose between his own acts!

edit: maybe not...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2012)

Hold on! What a con! First time I've watched a bit and they totaly revise the voting rules! So D3 got two votes against and one for? So Louis should have sent things to deadlock, surely?


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2012)

Il have to watch it after i recorded the end bit but off to watch im a celeb now


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2012)

Steff said:


> Il have to watch it after i recorded the end bit but off to watch im a celeb now



Giving that a miss - got into watching Homeland


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Giving that a miss - got into watching Homeland



Yer oh loves it got it on record


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2012)

Complete and utter effing joke

Ella and James in the sing off, this show needs taking off air and killing, just like its done to all talent on this show.

Rylan is a disgrace and out of respect should leave the show


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2012)

Shock horror

Deadlock can't call this 

But alas it was Ella o m g


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2012)

Steff said:


> Shock horror
> 
> Deadlock can't call this
> 
> But alas it was Ella o m g



Just switched over Steff - unbelievable!!!!!! How on Earth can she be out? What a load of utter rubbish!


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Just switched over Steff - unbelievable!!!!!! How on Earth can she be out? What a load of utter rubbish!



Nothing shocks anymore which this farce they call the x popularity contest


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2012)

Seems the programme has died a death and no longer has any credibility or interest from its dwindling audience. I presume that since James and Ella were the only credible contestants everyone assumed they would be put through and didn't waste their time voting. Only the people who haven't cottoned on that it's nonsense are still voting, hence the utter dross makes it through


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2012)

im waiting on helens views


----------



## HelenP (Nov 19, 2012)

Steff said:


> im waiting on helens views



You won't like them, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2012)

HelenP said:


> You won't like them, lol.
> 
> xx



surely you dont agree with who was in the bottom 2 tonight


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 19, 2012)

didn't expect this result tonight but knowing what a farce this show is i had a feeling that something like this would happen.  I haven't picked up the phone and voted for anyone but if i do, it will be for Jahmane


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 19, 2012)

Get Chris 'I'm trying my best, I cant thank my fans enough, I'm doing it for me nan' OUT"!!  Another fake me thinks!


----------



## FM001 (Nov 19, 2012)

What a joke the show has become, Ella was by a mile the best singer in the contest and didn't deserve to be sent home, the judges should vote honestly on who sang best in the sing off.

Don't get why everyone thinks James is a recording artist, he sounds like a strangled cat, Chris sang well on Saturday for the first time but shouldn't be where he is, Rylan is an embarrassment and agree with everything Gary says, with Ella gone I hope Jamaine wins X.


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Get Chris 'I'm trying my best, I cant thank my fans enough, I'm doing it for me nan' OUT"!!  Another fake me thinks!



LOL Lucy have you any opions on Rylan? x


----------



## HelenP (Nov 19, 2012)

Steff said:


> surely you dont agree with who was in the bottom 2 tonight



No, I was as shocked as the rest of the country.  

However, as unpopular as it will be, I have to say I really don't like _Ella_'s voice, it grates on me, so PERSONALLY, I'm not sorry she's gone, although I am surprised.

I really like _James_'s voice, although I'm not keen on him personally, but week after week I'm finding that he gives my favourite performance (not this week though!), and is the only one left who I'd be interested in a CD by.  (what terrible grammar!!)

_Jahmene_ - very sweet boy, absolutely lovely voice, could listen to him for hours, if only it wasn't for the horrible vocal gymnastics which ruin nearly every performance for me.

_Union J_ - don't dislike them at all, very easy listening especially when Jaymi sings on his own, but they're not that 'dynamic'.
_
Christopher_ - ugh ugh ugh ugh. nuff said.

And finally _Rylan_ - well, again, probably unpopular, but I can't help but like him.  He does have a pretty fair voice, but they've decided to make him the novelty act of this series.  I normally detest the novelty acts, but I do like Rylan!  I find him entertaining.  Robbie Williams's performance the other week was a great example of the fact that you don't have to have the best vocals in the world to be entertaining.  I don't want Rylan to win, nor do I think he will win, but PERSONALLY. I don't mind him being there.

And there you have it - my personal views, as requested, lol.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 19, 2012)

toby said:


> the judges should vote honestly on who sang best in the sing off.
> .



In which case, Ella should definitely have gone, her sing off performance was the worst she's done all series, sounded awful, whereas after a shaky start, James really rocked it.  IMHO, of course!! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2012)

HelenP said:


> No, I was as shocked as the rest of the country.  However, as unpopular as it will be, I have to say I really don't like _Ella_'s voice, it grates on me, so PERSONALLY, I'm not sorry she's gone, although I am surprised.
> 
> I really like _James_'s voice, although I'm not keen on him personally, but week after week I'm finding that he gives my favourite performance (not this week though!), and is the only one left who I'd be interested in a CD by.  (what terrible grammar!!)
> 
> ...




And greatful to get them to helen lol
Ive not watched enough of the show nowhere near as much as i have in the past so i cant comment on the individual acts.well i comment on Rylan cause i find him rubbish lol


----------



## Katieb (Nov 24, 2012)

Bored, bored, bored, bored, bored......! Utter rubbish now! Sorry if you are enjoying X Factor!!  Katie


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2012)

Katieb said:


> Bored, bored, bored, bored, bored......! Utter rubbish now! Sorry if you are enjoying X Factor!!  Katie



Is it still on?


----------



## Katieb (Nov 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Is it still on?



Ha ha! Must be a recurring nightmare! What a load of old tosh!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2012)

Aw, sorry to hear you're not enjoying it - I like 4 out of the last 5 acts!!  But then, I AM a die hard X Factor fan, lol.

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 25, 2012)

This year has been a bit less entertaining, there will no doubt be big changes next year..........[judges]

James Arthur to win.........


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> This year has been a bit less entertaining, there will no doubt be big changes next year..........[judges]
> 
> James Arthur to win.........



The way this series is going, I imagine Rylan will win! 

edit: I just caught the end of last night's show on ITV2 and saw the clips of all the acts. Only blokes left? From the little I saw it looked like only James performed well - even Jahmaine seemed to struggle.


----------



## FM001 (Nov 25, 2012)

Jahmaine is the most improved and hope he wins after Ellie has gone, oddly enough James Arthur sang his second song well but he still doesn't deserve to win X, Chris just sounded like a cabaret act and might have a career on the cruise ships after the show, Rylan -


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought James and Union J were brilliant in both performances last night.  Jahmene and Rylan were pretty good.  Christopher - can't stand his voice or performances.  I'd like him to go tonight (been saying that since week one, lol) but I fear this could be Rylan's last week.

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2012)

Partyyyyyy time rylan has gone 6 weeks to late like


----------



## caffeine_demon (Nov 27, 2012)

I think jahmene has the best voice, and after the OTT vocal gymnastics of the first 2 or 3 weeks, he really toned it down, and gave excelent performances - last week he seemed a little off though.

not overkeen on james, but his performance of "let's get it on" was just outstanding

Ellas departure last week was an absolute shocker though - I loved her version of "you're the one I want"


----------



## FM001 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jahmene stood out as the class act last night and deserves to win X, still don't get why everyone thinks James can sing - both his songs were painful on the ears and yet the judges were standing up and clapping  Union J will be the act to go tonight, a shame as they are getting better each week.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

toby said:


> Jahmene stood out as the class act last night and deserves to win X, still don't get why everyone thinks James can sing - both his songs were painful on the ears and yet the judges were standing up and clapping  Union J will be the act to go tonight, a shame as they are getting better each week.



I happened to see James' first song and agree - not great  I was reading about Jahmene's upbringing - poor lad, what an awful time he and his siblings (and mother) endured 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ouglas-tells-of-heart-breaking-childhood.html


----------



## HelenP (Dec 2, 2012)

James is my favourite vocally, I love his voice, but I'm not keen on him personality-wise.

I don't mind who wins this series as long as it's not Christopher, I jus can't stand him!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Dec 2, 2012)

After watching yesterday's programme in full today (only caught bits of it yesterday) I have to say Jahmene stole the show, with both songs being fabulous, but best performance overall, for me, was James's "The Power of Love".

xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

HelenP said:


> After watching yesterday's programme in full today (only caught bits of it yesterday) I have to say Jahmene stole the show, with both songs being fabulous, but best performance overall, for me, was James's "The Power of Love".
> 
> xx



I caught Jahmene's 'At Last' - if only he would drop the warbling he'd have it cracked. Surprised that hasn't been drummed out of him by Nicole by now. Chris must surely go.


----------



## robofski (Dec 2, 2012)

Hoping Phoney Maloney goes tonight but I suspect he'll survive!  Jahmene was outstanding last night, first song was amazing.  I really enjoyed Union J too.  James has his moments but I've not enjoyed anything he's done as much as his first audition song (Young).


----------



## FM001 (Dec 2, 2012)

HelenP said:


> but best performance overall, for me, was James's "The Power of Love".




Really


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2012)

Tis this show still on grrr


----------



## HelenP (Dec 2, 2012)

toby said:


> Really



Indeed.  Great that we're all different, isn't it? 

xx


----------



## FM001 (Dec 2, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Indeed.  Great that we're all different, isn't it?
> 
> xx





It is.  No surprise tonight that Union J went, the performance they give at the end was fantastic and they are sure to get a record deal, hard to say who'll win next week but it will be tight on the votes that's for sure.


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2012)

Gotta laugh at Chris getting through as I know how much Helen despises him


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

Steff said:


> Gotta laugh at Chris getting through as I know how much Helen despises him



Just for Helen - treat your self! :


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Just for Helen - treat your self! :



Lmao stole from fb Alan? X


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

Steff said:


> Lmao stole from fb Alan? X



Indeed


----------



## robofski (Dec 2, 2012)

I wouldn't buy it for a ?1


----------



## HelenP (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol, appreciate the thought Steff, and love the pic, Northey.  A pound?  A POUND?? ??  I'd expect plenty of change - silver, lol.

People are saying that he'll win now, and that he's getting votes just to spite Simon (do people really bother doing that?).  

I know it matters little in the long run, and that fans of James and Jahmene will buy their work win or lose, but it's just the thought of his smug little face at being announced the winner.  UGH!!!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Dec 3, 2012)

Haha, someone's now posted this on facebook, THAT's more like it, lol, although still a bit too expensive imo......






xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2012)

Hehe!


----------



## robofski (Dec 3, 2012)

That was funny!


----------



## FM001 (Dec 8, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Haha, someone's now posted this on facebook, THAT's more like it, lol, although still a bit too expensive imo......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Be even more funny if he wins

All the talk is on James and Jahmane winning but Chris could be the dark horse, X will be in meltdown if Dermot reads his name out as the winner.  Strange but I'm looking forward to tonight's show for some strange reason.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well thats Christopher gone, surely Jahmene to win tonight surely.


----------



## robofski (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd like Jahmene to win, but I think it will be James!  Just glad Chris went last night!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 9, 2012)

SOOO Glad to see the back of Christopher, shame it ws a couple of months too late!!

I'd love James to win, but will be more than happy if Jahmene takes the title.  

They're both great in their own fields - I like Jahmene's personality more.  

But in the context of album buying/seeing live, I prefer James's vocals and style.  I didn't want to like him at first, but from the second week onwards, I was finding that his performance was my favourite every week.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

I intend to watch the last 5 minutes  Couldn't choose between the final two. I had forgotten how incredibly nervous Christopher was in his audition - they showed it last night - the lad did well and clearly there was a large section of the voting public supporting him. I do suspect he's destined for the cruise ships though, based on the little I have seen of him. Jahmene can sing, but James has more individuality.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

Having watched the repeat (VERY bored! ) I think James will win


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

And still of that opinion  Jahmene is a great singer and lovely guy, but my impression is he's just good at covers whereas James seems to have more originality.

Can you tell how bored I am?


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2012)

Who won......


----------



## robofski (Dec 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Who won......



James!!!!!


----------



## MeganN (Dec 9, 2012)

Yay!!! Go James!!!!

He is my guilty crush xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

Hope he can make a success of it, and also Jahmene and Ella


----------



## HelenP (Dec 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> ... James seems to have more originality.



Have heard James singing some of his original material on Xtra Factor, and I quite liked it.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

Wonder if they will be reconsidering the series for next year?


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2012)

Is James not already number 1 in charts atm


----------



## HelenP (Dec 9, 2012)

JUST in case anyone's interested (apart from me!) These are the voting statistics for this series, courtesy of Digital Spy.

FULL Voting Results Revealed

Wildcard Vote
Christopher Maloney 63.5%
Amy Mottram 17.8%
Times Red 12.5%
Adam Burridge 6.2%

Week 1
Christopher Maloney 28.8%
Jahmene Douglas 13.2%
Ella Henderson 13.1%
Union J 7.3%
Lucy Spraggan 7.3%
James Arthur 5.6%
Kye Sones 4.1%
District3 4.0%
Jade Ellis 4.0%
MK1 3.4%
Melanie Masson 3.2%
Rylan Clark 3.1%
Carolynne Poole 2.9%

Week 2
Christopher Maloney 21.9%
Jahmene Douglas 11.4%
Rylan Clark 10.2%
Ella Henderson 9.5%
Lucy Spraggan 7.6%
James Arthur 7.4%
Union J 7.1%
Kye Sones 5.3%
Jade Ellis 5.2%
MK1 5.1%
District3 4.7%
Melanie Masson 4.6%

Week 3
Christopher Maloney 22.6%
Jahmene Douglas 15.6%
Ella Henderson 10.2%
Rylan Clark 8.8%
District3 8.4%
James Arthur 7.4%
Lucy Spraggan 6.5%
Union J 5.9%
Jade Ellis 5.1%
Kye Sones 4.9%
MK1 4.6%

Week 4
Christopher Maloney 24.7%
Jahmene Douglas 15.4%
James Arthur 12.0%
District3 10.0%
Kye Sones 10.0%
Ella Henderson 8.2%
Rylan Clark 7.2%
Union J 6.3%
Jade Ellis 6.2%

Week 5
Christopher Maloney 27.6%
Jahmene Douglas 16.9%
District3 14.7%
Union J 10.4%
Ella Henderson 8.8%
James Arthur 7.7%
Rylan Clark 7.2%
Kye Sones 6.7%

Week 6
Christopher Maloney 23.6%
Jahmene Douglas 14.9%
James Arthur 14.0%
Ella Henderson 13.0%
Rylan Clark 12.4%
Union J 11.7%
District3 10.4%

Week 7
Christopher Maloney 26.4%
Jahmene Douglas 17.4%
Rylan Clark 15.7%
Union J 14.7%
James Arthur 13.7%
Ella Henderson 12.1%

Week 8
James Arthur 40.7%
Christopher Maloney 21.0%
Jahmene Douglas 18.1%
Union J 11.8%
Rylan Clark 8.4%

Week 9
James Arthur 41.2%
Jahmene Douglas 22.0%
Christopher Maloney 18.7%
Union J 18.1%

Week 10 FREEZE
James Arthur 51.7%
Jahmene Douglas 31.5%
Christopher Maloney 16.8%

Week 10 FINAL
James Arthur 53.7%
Jahmene Douglas 38.9%
Christopher Maloney (carried over from freeze) 7.4%

Can't believe that eejit topped the vote for so long!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2012)

Well Helen you are lil miss stats tonight


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

That's astonishing!


----------



## robofski (Dec 9, 2012)

And apparently Maloney turned up drunk for rehearsals today, slagged the finalists off and said he wanted no further part of the show and wanted to return to Liverpool so he left!  Sounds like a bit of a ..... to me!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Well Helen you are lil miss stats tonight



Not me, lol, I pinched it from DS, have edited my post now to state this.  But I love seeing the stats at the end of the series!  Am loving how they do it on the US XF, where they give the voting order every week!

xx


----------



## MeganN (Dec 10, 2012)

robofski said:


> And apparently Maloney turned up drunk for rehearsals today, slagged the finalists off and said he wanted no further part of the show and wanted to return to Liverpool so he left!  Sounds like a bit of a ..... to me!



I noticed he was the only contestant missing last night. 
What a sore loser and drama queen.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 10, 2012)

all I can say about that is wow... Speechless!

Thought james would get it - I'm ready to buy his version of "let's get it on", didn't likehis winners single though!


----------



## robofski (Dec 10, 2012)

Actually MK2 didn't take part either, don't know why they were not there but they too were missing.


----------

